# Best way to make 45 degree mitre jig



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

This is designed for about five inches, but you could make it for any width wood. The idea here is to use the cross piece as a guide for a skillsaw.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 1, 2010)

Place the un-mitered skirtboard on the stair in the position for install. Take a scrap piece of riser material about a foot long. On edge cut a notch the witdth of the skirtboard. Place over the skirtboard such that one side is against the carriage, just as if you were installing the riser. Mark the outside of the part hanging over the skirt. Set chopsaw to 45° and cut on the line.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

nice Keith:thumbup:


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

unless I'm mistaken, isn't he talking about a compound cut?


----------



## steveel (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm a chopsaw rookie. Keith certainly has a good technique for marking the location of the cut but I'm confused how that to use a chopsaw to make a perfect cut all the way to the end of the kerf? Once the chopsaw is set for 45 deg on both angle and miter, the saw only cuts partway across the skirt board. Since the chopsaw has a round blade, won't this still leave a bit of uncut wood on the cut line to clean up with a handsaw?


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

Willie T said:


> This is designed for about five inches, but you could make it for any width wood. The idea here is to use the cross piece as a guide for a skillsaw.


You could adapt this jig so it cuts a compound miter using a circular saw and finish any inside corner cuts with a hand saw if necessary,


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 1, 2010)

You can over cut the skirt slightly because the scotia molding will go under the tread. Mark the width of the molding first so as not to exceed the molding. Or use a handsaw or chisel instead of over cutting.

Here is link to a Youtube showing how to cut a stair stringer with a chopsaw. The same approach works for a stair skirt, just swing the bevel to 45°. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh3AjswZ4Fo


----------

